# Dr Bachs Rescue Remedie



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I have noticed my DP/DR gets much worse when I'm nervous. I will basically just be sitting down feeling incredibly weak and depressed, with loads of existential thoughts flying through my mind. I realised when I'm calm my DP/DR settles a lot.

I have this stuff that you guys may have heard of called 'Dr Bach's Rescue Remedie'. It can be bought in spray or drop form, and basically if you have the drops version you drop 4 drops onto your tongue with the built in syringe thing. According to Dr Bach's the flowers used in it help calm you down. This is a list of what they do:

Rock Rose - for terror and panic
Impatiens - for irritation and impatience
Clematis - for inattentiveness and lacking interest in life
Star of Bethlehem - for shock
Cherry Plum - for irrational thoughts and fear of losing control

It is quite expensive (a little above £5.00 for the smaller bottle) but the reason that it's quite expensive is probably because it actually seems to work. After a few minutes I do start to feel at ease, I feel a lot calmer. It does also help with rushing thoughts, it seems to help you get a grip on them most of the time.

I don't want to get people's hopes up, this stuff may not help you calm down, but a lot of people (including me) swear by it. It's very good for exams.

If any of you guys feel nervous or panicky why not give it a go?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Flower remedies can work amazingly well with emotions.

Lots of people report a connection with anxiety and DP/DR. And even resolve it after they resolve anxiety. So it makes sense to try stuff like this.


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

I think anxiety is the reason I have DP/DR, there is no other way it could exist IMO. It can't just appear out of nowhere, there is always a cause.


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

I remember taking this stuff before my driving test...Gosh, I was SO DAMN nervous. I almost drank the whole bottle









I do not know how much they helped, because I had no comparison. Maybe I will try them for my next exam!


----------



## UltraRobbie (Nov 27, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> I remember taking this stuff before my driving test...Gosh, I was SO DAMN nervous. I almost drank the whole bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us how it goes


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> I remember taking this stuff before my driving test...Gosh, I was SO DAMN nervous. I almost drank the whole bottle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I almost drank the whole bottle*

I'm like that with natural stuff - must take a lot. But with meds, usually a little goes a long long way. As my med doses are going down, hope to use natural stuff in place of it.


----------

